# black ops 2 ps3



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

got this the other day, i got hardened addition with bonus maps and 2 medals, 1 of the medals as a code on it , whats this for and i,ve also entered the code for nuketown 2025, how do i know if i got it now


----------

